# 7/1



## outdooraddict (Jan 2, 2013)

Headed towards Desoto yesterday. Caught a small cobia on a weed line on the way out.Found some good weed lines when we got there out by the canyon. Trolled, trolled, trolled....and trolled some more. Chicken dolphin. Finally caught a nice 40lb? wahoo. Was very very very slow. We backed up to the biggest weed patch and droped down a couple hard tails. Something spooled the 7000 spinning reel with the drag about as tight as it would go, hooked up again and immediately got broke off, then we caught a shark and said scew it - headed back in. I rode in the top all the way back and didn't see one bird or any action the whole way.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Try bringing a mask, fins, and speargun next time. You would be blown away how many cobia are on those weedlines. Especially the ones in clean, green water!


----------



## 1abbc (Nov 18, 2012)

what did the wahoo hit?


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

It might of seem like a slow day but you did not have to smell skunk on the way home with the cobia and hoo. You will never know what hit you on that long run. I do hate to see a empty spool. Nice hoo


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Woody Woods you are so right on your comment. I have everything but the gun to try that method. Just waiting girl the right gun to come my way. I do have a Glock that will shoot under water. Lol.

WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Try bringing a mask, fins, and speargun next time. You would be blown away how many cobia are on those weedlines. Especially the ones in clean, green water!


Try bringing a shut, up, Woody, next time.... Cloudy with a chance of HATE on the forum today


----------



## Deepsea BG (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice catch. Is there any particular area of the Desoto Canyon you went to


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

team_A_II said:


> Try bringing a shut, up, Woody, next time.... Cloudy with a chance of HATE on the forum today


 
Huh ?

I don't get it..


----------

